# 65 GTO Grille Colors



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Getting ready to paint my 65 GTO Grilles. What colors to use? Semi gloss black for the ribs and silver argent for the inside body? Anyone done this?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I would like to know that too, did you have yours re chromed? and it looks like the only way to unbolt the tops is to remove the core support top piece that goes fender to fender because the bolts are half covered right?


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes, I had my grilles, headlight bezels, tail light bezels and trunk panel piece all rechromed. Waiting for him to paint all those parts and send them back to me. I think you can just loosen the panel between the fenders and get the bolts holding the grilles out after that Abel is loosened up. That’s how I was planning to put my grilles in anyway.
I will have an extra pair of headlight bezels and an extra pair of tail light bezels when the guy sends all my parts back. 
These parts were all stripped, straightened, copper plated and polished, then nickel plated and polished, and finally chrome plated. He lightly sanded the painted sections, painted with acid etching primer, and is now applying the final top coats. He says all parts will be “Concours Quality Restored” when he finishes them. If price is any indication then he is correct. I could have bought another car for what he charged me to rechrome these parts.
If anyone has interest in these parts, I can send pictures when I get them back in my possession.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ok good to know, I got a good deal (less than 300.00)on new metal tail light bezels but they have to wait for the paint job to be installed, my chrome isn't bad on the grilles just the hairline cracks up and down on the front edge but they need to be repainted so I'll do that when they paint it. Tried to find NOS ones holy crap ! there's a guy on eBay that wants 875.00 for just the right side and I don't think I want to go with the ABS ones.


----------



## Bobbiemill (Jul 3, 2017)

SLSTEVE said:


> Yes, I had my grilles, headlight bezels, tail light bezels and trunk panel piece all rechromed. Waiting for him to paint all those parts and send them back to me. I think you can just loosen the panel between the fenders and get the bolts holding the grilles out after that Abel is loosened up. That’s how I was planning to put my grilles in anyway.
> I will have an extra pair of headlight bezels and an extra pair of tail light bezels when the guy sends all my parts back.
> These parts were all stripped, straightened, copper plated and polished, then nickel plated and polished, and finally chrome plated. He lightly sanded the painted sections, painted with acid etching primer, and is now applying the final top coats. He says all parts will be “Concours Quality Restored” when he finishes them. If price is any indication then he is correct. I could have bought another car for what he charged me to rechrome these parts.
> If anyone has interest in these parts, I can send pictures when I get them back in my possession.


Where are you located? What shape are the tail light bezels in?


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Bobbiemill said:


> Where are you located? What shape are the tail light bezels in?


I’m in Castle Rock, CO, between Denver and Colorado Springs. I do not have the tail light bezels back from the rechromer yet. When he sends them to me I will post pictures here.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Getting ready to paint my 65 GTO Grilles. What colors to use? Semi gloss black for the ribs and silver argent for the inside body? Anyone done this?


Hi Steve,

I would consider the black on the grills to be more of a Satin than a Semi-gloss.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I would consider the black on the grills to be more of a Satin than a Semi-gloss.


Thanks Bob, appreciate it.


----------



## sidthecpa (Jun 7, 2018)

SLSTEVE said:


> Getting ready to paint my 65 GTO Grilles. What colors to use? Semi gloss black for the ribs and silver argent for the inside body? Anyone done this?


I repainted mine using mate black and argent silver paint. Couldn't find a local company to do the re-chrome although the chrome portion on mine was in very good condition. The absolute best black paint I found was made by Wurth. Ordered it from a Porsche dealer in California. Expensive considering shipping but sprays consistent and results in a great finish despite the fact it was being used by a rookie painter.. Masking was super time consuming so you will need to exercise patience. . Be careful in removing the masking tape since it can pull the finish. Good luck with your project


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

sidthecpa said:


> I repainted mine using mate black and argent silver paint. Couldn't find a local company to do the re-chrome although the chrome portion on mine was in very good condition. The absolute best black paint I found was made by Wurth. Ordered it from a Porsche dealer in California. Expensive considering shipping but sprays consistent and results in a great finish despite the fact it was being used by a rookie painter.. Masking was super time consuming so you will need to exercise patience. . Be careful in removing the masking tape since it can pull the finish. Good luck with your project


Thank you for the info and the tip onnpaint


----------

